# scent warmer??



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

You could also use a baby bottle warmer. You get ones that wrap around the bottle, and can either plug into a cigarette lighter in a car, or work on batteries. They're also not that expensive, plus you get to keep the scent in the bottle = no mess


----------



## tinker01 (Sep 30, 2009)

*scent warmer?*

I went to wally world and saw the bottle warmer that plugs into cigarette lighter. could not find a batttery operated one. Have you tried this yet? thanks.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you seen the ones offered by thermacell? The heat unit appears to be the same as the unit to repell mosquitos. I'm wondering if you could use a old evaporated pad, and simply put a few drops of scent on it ......


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

I saw some made by tinks. they use small versions, of the air activated hand warmers that I buy at the dollar store, to keep in my pockets during colder hunts. got me thinking, the ones by tinks are about 14 dollars for a 2 pack and can only be used once. so I went home and I took an old marg. container. covered the container and lid with camo tape. cut a hole in the lid just big enough to snugly fit a 35mm film container. I filled the film container with cotton balls. now when I go into the field with it I put one of those hand warmers in the marg. container and put my scent into the cotton filled container. 
srry no pix and all my hunting stuff's out at the farm I'll try to remember to get pix....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thermacell*

Take the grate off of the top of a Thermacell, fill a small galss bottle (I use a a vanilla bottle) and your good. It will keep the scent heated, but not boiling, you won't see the scent steaming even in 20 degree temps, but it is getting out there - trust me.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

I know someone who uses a disposable hand warmer in a cup under a cotton ball with scent.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

I made a unit a few years back . It amounted to a coffee can and some tea candles . Take the metal coffee can and pound the bottom into a concaved shape like a calyso drum ( concaved shape ) . I then cut a number of slits in the can at the top and bottom to allow some air in . Put the candle on the ground light it place can on top of candle then pour the scent into the concaved bottom . ( i did mix the scent with some distilled water ) In a short time you will see it start to vapourize .

I camo'd the cans and left them at different hunting sites . works as well as the store bought and they are free !


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

thermocells work great, they have one for scent, but you can use the regular thermocell also, just buy the lil pads that are for the scent thermocell. They work great for me, and normally you can use the pads over and over, Im hooking mine up this weekend


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Not DIY but...*

Check out http://www.hottrails.com/

Looks like an interesting unit.


----------



## tinker01 (Sep 30, 2009)

*scent warmer?*

freind of mine has had 4 thermacells.. because each time something went wrong with it. like it would not light out in the woods. so he took them all back. I do like your coffeecan idea with a candle under it. it would be nice to see a picture of it.

I was even thinking @ tapeing 2 handwarmers that are air actived to a bottle of scent and take the lid off.


----------



## tinker01 (Sep 30, 2009)

*scent warmer.*

you just gave me a great idea. take 1 tea candle. 1 empty vegtable can, cut a slit or two for air. then put your scent in a empty tea candle and put this ontop of the vegtable can. light the tea candle, put the empty vegtable can on top of the candle then your scent in the empty teacandle holder. the heat from the lit tea candle inside willl heat the scent up i am sure!


----------



## canny (Jan 27, 2009)

Just get a thermascent by thermacell, you can remove the scent pan and use the mosquito repellent pads for early season and when you start using scent just put the pan back on and your good to go


----------



## nagant (Feb 17, 2009)

Stick your bottle of scent under your arm and walk to your stand a half mile away. Tada! its heated!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> I saw some made by tinks. they use small versions, of the air activated hand warmers that I buy at the dollar store, to keep in my pockets during colder hunts. got me thinking, the ones by tinks are about 14 dollars for a 2 pack and can only be used once. so I went home and I took an old marg. container. covered the container and lid with camo tape. cut a hole in the lid just big enough to snugly fit a 35mm film container. I filled the film container with cotton balls. now when I go into the field with it I put one of those hand warmers in the marg. container and put my scent into the cotton filled container.
> srry no pix and all my hunting stuff's out at the farm I'll try to remember to get pix....



I came up with something similar this past week when out hunting. I had a BIG air activated hand warmer, I think they are Hot Hand brand, last 18 hours. When I'm done hunting for the day I will put the warmer in a ziplock bag, squishing out all the air. That will stop the reaction that produces the heat. The next day I will just take the warmer out f the back and away it goes. One heater lasts about two/half days


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

If you have a thermacell, save your used pads and wash them out with baking soda and water and allow to dry completely. Saturate the pad with your favorite doe estrous and insert in the thermacell and turn on,, Viola ! !


----------



## BoneCollector69 (Jun 8, 2009)

check out thermatomizer.com
they work great..no batterries..just hot water!!


----------



## motownsniper (Dec 5, 2009)

a trick i learned was take a metal can,like from soup or canned good,drill holes in the sides near the bottom,place that over a non scented tea lite candle,put your scent on the can.the holes allow candle to burn and it acts like a oil burner thingy my wife has.


----------



## throw-darts (Oct 10, 2017)

I was just looking around to see what others have been doing to warm there estrus scents. A bit late, but here's what I've been doing with good results. Take an activated hand warmer and attached it with a rubberband to a scent bomb.


----------

